# Help with Visa



## Terry90 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Please can someone help me with applying for the schngzen visa for Spain? 

I have filled out the schngzen form. For starters, where am I supposed to send it? Cant find this anywhere?

Also I am hearing lots of different things for the supporting documents needed as we are married and living in the UK and she has a FLR visa for the UK. So do we just need to send both of our passports off and also a marriage certificate? No proof of flights and insurance?

Sorry if this has been answered a million times, and any help will be gratefully appreciated.

Thanks,



Terry


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Terry90 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Please can someone help me with applying for the schngzen visa for Spain?
> 
> ...


You apply through your local Spanish Consulate

There's information here about flight itinerary, insurance requirements & so on https://www.schengenvisainfo.com/how-to-apply-schengen-visa/


----------



## Terry90 (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks for the reply,

OK so I can see that it is in London, do you know if it will be OK to just post the application form, my passport, my missus passport and also proof of marriage to the address or do I need to take it in person as we live near liverpool and will be difficult getting there.

Thanks for any help,

Terry


----------



## Terry90 (Aug 24, 2016)

Also I have just read the following:

IMPORTANT NOTICE: Under Directive 2004/38/EC and according to Real Decreto 240/2007, 16 February, Family members of an EU/EEA National in possession of a valid 1*UK Residence Permit / 2* British Residence Permit card are not required of a visa to enter Spain if traveling with or intending to join the EEA family member. If the person travels without the family member, they would be required to apply under the Tourist visa category and provide all of the required documentation for the same, and would be required to pay the visa fee in addition to the service charge. Please note that the UK Residence Permit/BRP card must state the exact following wording

So am I right in thinking this means that as she is a Family member of mine and I have a UK Passport and we are travelling together that she doesnt need a shengzen visa at all? Can anyone advice me on this?

Thanks again,

Terry


----------



## Terry90 (Aug 24, 2016)

Can anyone help with this Please?

Thanks,

Terry


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Terry90 said:


> Can anyone help with this Please?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Terry


I don't know, but these people will
Consulates in the UK


----------



## Terry90 (Aug 24, 2016)

Ok,

I have sent out a few emails to the consulate and embassy and hopefully they can clear this up for me and I will post it back into here. Seems a complete stress for me and my wife to have to travel all the way to London to have an appointment and that there is nowhere to go in the North.

Terry


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Terry90 said:


> Ok,
> 
> I have sent out a few emails to the consulate and embassy and hopefully they can clear this up for me and I will post it back into here. Seems a complete stress for me and my wife to have to travel all the way to London to have an appointment and that there is nowhere to go in the North.
> 
> Terry


Terry,

The Spanish Consulate in Edinburgh can process your wife's Schengen visa if she stays in the following English counties - 

1) Cleveland
2) Cumbria
3) Durham
4) Cheshire
5) Greater Manchester
6) Lancashire
7) Merseyside
8) North Yorkshire
9) Northumberland
10) Tyne & Wear
11) West Yorkshire

Visa and Entry Requirements


----------

